# How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND semen



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

...If you have ever done it. I am seriously considering selling one of my bucks this year as he toes out behind and has so far passed that particularly annoying defect to half of his offspring. I will have one buck left who is very nice but VERY small and I am afraid that he is just a little too tiny to be breeding on. I want mini goats (Nigerians), but not micro minis! 

Not only that, but I am trying very hard, within my means, to improve my stock to the highest quality possible. If I have the opportunity to use some great bucks through shipped semen of a quality I can't normally find I want all over that! 

I am trying to figure out the range of cost per animal. Annoyingly I would have to run my does in on the exact days they respond to my buck(s) and hope to heck the vet would be available. There is only one goat experienced vet here ( that I FINALLY found), and a couple of other livestock vets experienced with sheep that could probably get the job done satisfactorily. Obviously I should call around to these vets and get estimates, but I'm fairly certain the procedure will be a reasonable price no matter what and I'm content to do some online research alone at this point considering I won't be breeding anyone again until October or November at the earliest.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI your does?*

Tried to call around everywhere.... even talked to a long time goat breeder friend who is a great goat vet... no one would AI goats and no vets would teach me.
So I went to a bunch of clinics to learn little bits & pieces...spoke to lots of other breeders... and Bam, luckily found a dairy goat farm (with Big girls, not Nigi's) that is going to Intern me during AI breeding season this fall! Yipppeee! Plus a few other fellow breeders in my local goat club have done successful AI too...
I'll keep you posted...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI your does?*

I think I could learn to do it myself, but am not ready to invest in a $400+ nitrogen tank. Lol. Hopefully I could find a vet here who would do it! Lol.

Also, can anyone point me to any Nigerian farms in the U.S. that offer semen for sale?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

Here's some semen available. Can't help ya with the AI part of it...i'd love to do AIing sometime in the future though.

http://superiorsemenworks.com/xcart/home.php?cat=6
http://www.rosasharnfarm.com/c-semenSale.html (They even have semen from my buck that passed away) 
http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/semenlist.htm
http://twincreeksfarm.com/semen_for_sale.htm
http://www.harmonymtnranch.com/Goats/Bucks-AI.html


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

Proctor hill has SOME NICE BUCKS for AI.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

I gotta tell you right now, 95% of vets, whether goat vets or not, will not be trained to AI. We have 10 vets in our town and not one could do it. So we had to drive 4 hours to a clinic and learned how. Local dairys might have a tank though and let you rent some space in it. But, regardless to that, you would have to buy/rent a dry shipper to get the semen to you. And those cost upwards of $700...


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

Our vet Charges $70 per animal per attempt but we need to use a different type of AI for our goats which requires different equipment and I believe it is cheaper for regular AI techniques. I have seen a group online that will come out to your farm and teach you how to do it yourself but in order for it to be cost effective you would need to find a bunch of other farmers wanting to learn as well so you can split the cost of their travel. Used Nitrogen tanks are cheaper and are often sold with a recent inspection so you know they are still in good working order and I have seen small new ones for $400. A lot of the online semen places I have looked into have Nitrogen tanks for sale too so you could probably order them together.
The best way to find a vet willing to do AI on a goat would be to see if there are any vet schools near you, they might also do it cheaper than a regular vet because its good experience for the vet students.
The nitrogen tank will be your biggest expense but if you get one for $400 that is about the same as a really good buck and you can keep a whole bunch of different bucks semen in there. The tanks last for decades but the nitrogen does need to be changed. You could also reach out to other goat breeders near you and see if you can't share a nitrogen tank.
The way I see it is after you have the expensive Nitrogen tank the rest of the costs associated with AI is actually less than keeping a buck and a really good buck doesn't come cheap.


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

I forgot to add that a lot of the semen places I looked into will send the semen in a loaner tank that you send back the next day.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: How much does your vet charge to AI?Also, who sells ND s*

I doubt you'll find a Vet to AI for you- Try an Animal Science college. That's where I learned to flush, collect and inseminate.


----------

